# MC-Fehler Segmentation Fault?



## piti66 (6. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute will auf meine vs server (linux) meine php.ini anpassen! Wollte nun mit dem Befehl mc den Commander starten um sie da zu ändern, da kommt aber nur ein leerer Bildschirm mit "segmentation fault".
 Weiß jemand an was dass liegt oder wie ich die Datei noch anpassen kann?

 mfg


----------

